# Graphic Artists Part 2



## jkath (May 9, 2005)

Part 2: Love the Pandas!


----------



## crewsk (May 9, 2005)

I love the frog!! Those are too neat!


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

Great!  Thanks for letting us look!


----------



## Maidrite (May 9, 2005)

I Love it Thank you jkath


----------



## middie (May 9, 2005)

roflmao at the pandas... how classic. i like the poison dart frog too lol


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

I love the kiss pandas!!


----------



## Ruth (May 11, 2005)

Those are really cool!  So neat that I went to the site and got sucked in.  I decided to submit my own entry for their latest contest.  This is my first time doing this, so let me know what you think. http://www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=6025 My entry was the *Cybor eyes are smiling*.  Evidently it isn't too good since my score is a D and I'm rank 40/43 (I only spent about an hour on it).  *sigh* I though I'd do better than that, but oh well... better luck next time I guess.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 15, 2005)

Ruth, great job! What application did you use to make that??


----------

